# Going pressurized!!!



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Since they say you only live once I decided to get a Co2 tank, and one day saw my one year old sucking on my DIY ferm set up I was doing a rearrangement cleaning and the tube fell out on the floor. My buddy who I w work with had a few Co2 tanks and hed give me a 20lb for 20bucks I said "Sweet!!"so My next step is the regulator, solenoid, hoses and the diffuser. Anyone have any deals or know of places to get this equipment???


----------



## myjohnson (Jan 16, 2007)

I've tried some other regulators.....

Go sumo.


----------



## Travis.808 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've got a sumo premier line also and have no complaints. Spend the extra dollars and get the best needle valve you can afford.


----------



## wwh2694 (Aug 15, 2008)

The best one that i have used is the green leaf aquarium regulator. Their solenoid is the best, just search it the different solenoid comparison and u will see the GLA solenoid is the best. I have used thier GLA co2 regulator for almost 3 yrs no problem. It a little pricey but u will get what u paid for. Oh this one has the industrial grade smith regulator body. Check it out... Before i got GLA i used to have the JBL and its not good. It only last about a yr and the solenoid started to leak.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

I build my own regulators. I find ebay two stage regulators that are in good shape and are at a cheap price. Then I use Burkert 6011 solenoids and Ideal "1" series needle valves. These make some really nice regulators for our use. Many of us have followed this route.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Left C said:


> I build my own regulators. I find ebay two stage regulators that are in good shape and are at a cheap price. Then I use Burkert 6011 solenoids and Ideal "1" series needle valves. These make some really nice regulators for our use. Many of us have followed this route.


Left C I need to buy a low pressure regulator, not a high pressure regulator? or does it matter, and can I use any gas type regulator?


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

just did research and you can use co2 with o2 gauges , and looking at a 2 stage now on ebay


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Would this route require a
CGA-320 to CGA-580 adaptor ?


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

old 97 said:


> Would this route require a
> CGA-320 to CGA-580 adaptor ?


looks like a connector female.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

gladiator008 said:


> looks like a connector female.


Thats what the males are after.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

old 97 said:


> Would this route require a CGA-320 to CGA-580 adaptor ?


You could do that, but I would if it was me. This adapter just makes the stem longer and in turn the regulator assembly sticks out more. This can cause a small CO2 cylinder like a 5 lbs model to easily topple over unless secured. Also, it is 2 more places where you can get a leak.

I suggest that you remove the stock CGA-580 nut and nipple and replace it with a stock CGA-320 nut and nipple. This is the best option, IMO.


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

gladiator008 said:


> Left C I need to buy a low pressure regulator, not a high pressure regulator? or does it matter, and can I use any gas type regulator?


Are you planning on running an atomizer that requires 30+ psi to operate? If the answer is yes, omit a regulator that has a 0 to 30 psi low pressure gauge (its working pressure is probably 0 to 18 psi or in this neighborhood) and go for one with either a 0 to 60 psi or 0 to 100 psi low pressure gauge. One with a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge will work too, but it isn't the best choice. Avoid the regulators with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge or higher. These are too far out of the range that we will need to control.

If you are not planning on running a regulator with the high pressure atomizer, a regulator with a 0 to 30 psi, 0 to 60 psi or 0 to 100 psi are the best choices. One with a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge with work, but the others provide better control in the pressure range that we use. As above, avoid the regulators with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge or higher. It is too far out.


----------



## old 97 (Jul 25, 2011)

Left C said:


> I suggest that you remove the stock CGA-580 nut and nipple and replace it with a stock CGA-320 nut and nipple. This is the best option, IMO.


It is _very_ obvious you know much more about this than the 'pros' @ my local gas supply!!:yield:


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Left C said:


> Are you planning on running an atomizer that requires 30+ psi to operate? If the answer is yes, omit a regulator that has a 0 to 30 psi low pressure gauge (its working pressure is probably 0 to 18 psi or in this neighborhood) and go for one with either a 0 to 60 psi or 0 to 100 psi low pressure gauge. One with a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge will work too, but it isn't the best choice. Avoid the regulators with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge or higher. These are too far out of the range that we will need to control.
> 
> If you are not planning on running a regulator with the high pressure atomizer, a regulator with a 0 to 30 psi, 0 to 60 psi or 0 to 100 psi are the best choices. One with a 0 to 200 psi low pressure gauge with work, but the others provide better control in the pressure range that we use. As above, avoid the regulators with a 0 to 400 psi low pressure gauge or higher. It is too far out.


Left C, ok just recieved my burket solenoid and my regulator 0- 60psi but i bought it from a friend. I would like to use to an atomizer, saw a youtube vid of one an it looks cool. If you dont mind what type material tubing do u use from the cylinder to tank? what type atomizer do you use?. All i am missing are the attachments to the regulator to solenoid and the atomizer. So i am almost ready to GoOOOoooOO


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

gladiator008 said:


> Left C, ok just received my burket solenoid and my regulator 0- 60psi but i bought it from a friend. I would like to use to an atomizer, saw a youtube vid of one an it looks cool. If you dont mind what type material tubing do u use from the cylinder to tank? what type atomizer do you use?. All i am missing are the attachments to the regulator to solenoid and the atomizer. So i am almost ready to GoOOOoooOO


I use either Tygon Lab 1/8" ID x 1/4" OD or Clippard polyurethane clear 1/8" ID x 1/4" OD. Some people use 4mm ID x 6mm OD. Amano CO2 equipment uses this size.

I use an Eheim 1103 Compact+ Marine needle wheel pump for my CO2 delivery. It is plumbed inline with my Eheim 2028 canister filter. I get a very fine mist throughout my 40 breeder when the solenoid is open. It works really well. This pump has adjustable flow. There are several other people using this needle wheel pump and like it very much. It is quite silent.


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Left C said:


> I use either Tygon Lab 1/8" ID x 1/4" OD or Clippard polyurethane clear 1/8" ID x 1/4" OD. Some people use 4mm ID x 6mm OD. Amano CO2 equipment uses this size.
> 
> I use an Eheim 1103 Compact+ Marine needle wheel pump for my CO2 delivery. It is plumbed inline with my Eheim 2028 canister filter. I get a very fine mist throughout my 40 breeder when the solenoid is open. It works really well. This pump has adjustable flow. There are several other people using this needle wheel pump and like it very much. It is quite silent.


 thanks


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

Here is a bit more info.

If you decide to use 4mm x 6mm tubing, Tygon lab has it. ADA's 4mm x 6mm tubing is silicone.

I've read a lot of compliments on the up Aqua inline atomizers. One tip. Make sure your CO2 tubing is the correct size. Because of the high pressure involved, it may pop off if it is too large. Also, the in tank atomizers face the similar problem. http://www.ebay.com/sch/Pet-Supplies-/1281/i.html?_nkw=atomizer&_catref=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m1538

I mention this because you may not want to spend $200 on a needle wheel pump. Orlando was using the Danner Model Supreme Pumps w/ Fractionating Impeller. They are cheaper. I do not know if he is still using them. http://www.marinedepot.com/Danner_M...ter_Pumps-Danner_Mfg.-DN1159-FIWPSBUF-vi.html


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

Left C said:


> Here is a bit more info.
> 
> If you decide to use 4mm x 6mm tubing, Tygon lab has it. ADA's 4mm x 6mm tubing is silicone.
> 
> ...


I have everything going, but I checked ebay out and the atomizers they sell seem to be small with the my in line Fluval 304 outlet hose. I fitted silicone and resized the piping but im not getting good outlet flow and my fish seemed to be breathing heavier. So I think I need to go another route. any suggestions?


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

gladiator008 said:


> I have everything going, but I checked ebay out and the atomizers they sell seem to be small with the my in line Fluval 304 outlet hose. I fitted silicone and resized the piping but im not getting good outlet flow and my fish seemed to be breathing heavier. So I think I need to go another route. any suggestions?


You have to tune your bubble rate so that the fish aren't breathing hard. I use a 4 dKH drop checker. Sometimes when CO2 is first used in an aquarium, some fish may freak out at first and then later on they are used to the CO2 level. On the other hand, some fish tell you that they are actually stressed and that you need to reduce the CO2 level and/or increase the O2 level.

For some other options, Cerges' reactors are popular. Rex Grigg type reactors are popular as well. I like my Eheim needle wheel pump. The Danner model is an option. Using ADA type ceramic diffusers are another option.

I've never used an atomizer. I can't help you with it or your Fluval outlet hose. Sorry.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Hate to bump in here, but I have a 60p with solar 2 and hardly any surface agitation. Anyone know why I would have to put in like 12bps to keep the co2 right... It's a uncountable bubble rate
It's Sooo high.
Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

okay made a few changes with the inline atomizer. I Branched off the atomizer from the main outlet. using two "T" fittings on the outlet to make a "P" like alternative route that flows back into main course. This gave my filter's main flow back to its original output. Since the atomizer reduced the tubing size to piece it in to play. I did ad a airstone to add o2, but wondering if co2 is added how fast and at what rate do the plant exchange the CO2 absorbed into O2. And shouldnt the O2 expelled be enough to sustain the fish in Tank?


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Why do you need an airstone?? Just run the co2 10hrs a day with lights and turn off for the night 

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

zchauvin said:


> Why do you need an airstone?? Just run the co2 10hrs a day with lights and turn off for the night
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


When I added my atomizer the size of the connection forced me to reduce the tubing size of my filter tube restricting the flow. when I turned on my CO2 minutes later the fish start breathing heavily and swam to the top to get O2. Now that I branched off the Atomizer the flow is back and the seem fine.


----------



## zchauvin (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, no one wants to see a air stone in their pretty tank lol

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## gladiator008 (Oct 11, 2011)

trust me I hate it.


----------

